# New To 5th Wheelers Advice needed please



## n6skp (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello after visiting the NEC at seen the 5th Wheelers I was hooked, calder Leisure had me caught in the web ..... we have two small children and have ordered the bunk.

I would love to hear from people who can give me some advice please, and give me some reasurance before its too late.

my concern is about towing, what they like to tow and reverse also what things should i be worried about when i go out for the 1st time.

Ive got to wait 6wks we cant wait, 8O be good if members with 5er could meet up on a rally sometime 

thanks sean


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You should ask Alex at Calder if you can try one out first and tow one.

Sorry I am maybe a bit vague.

I had one and I loved it, My wife hated it, she was terrified whilst towing it, So much so that I sold it after 2 month's, I now realize that what we do I could not do with a 5'er as we like to travel scenic routes and it would not be possible, so we have now a beautiful A class.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are on our second fifth wheeler from the fifth wheel company and love it.

We tour for three months of the year and stay in in Spain for the winter, our 5er is only 24 foot long and 7 foot 2 ins wide (when towing), we have been all over France with no problems, and do not use the toll roads.

There has only been one campsite unsuitable for us, because of pitching, but even a large european motorhome would have found it difficult.

I feel totally safe when we are towing because of the fifth wheel system, in my opinion it is much safer than a caravan, I love the freedom of having a car when on site, and the payload is fantastic, we personally would not change and go back to a caravan or motorhome, so my advise would be ask if you can take the unit out for an hour or so and practice, then buy and enjoy.

Cavaqueen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*NEC*

We too looked at the 5th Wheels at the NEC. Was a bit of a squeeze inside them as they were very popular with viewers.

I think if we were long term touring like cavaqueen. Or maybe using seasonal pitches. We too would consider a 5er.

The other problem is Mrs. TM would not tow a 5th Wheel or Caravan, despite saying she would tow a toad.

Only problem for us would be getting it down our drive (Can these be fitted with caravan movers?). Our Frankia is 8.4m and it is a squeeze thanks to our silly neighbours.

TM


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Reversing,if you have to reverse into/onto anywhere,allways try to rev.from the drivers side(In from the right) you have better vision and so are more, in control,in time and with practise you will be able to put it onto a sixpence,from the "blind side". Another tip."Use the road you are ON!!",when rev.in,try to angle the unit so that when you do rev. you keep the unit as "Straight" as possible,if you do try to Jacknife in,you sometimes have to be very quick to recover it to get it straight.. Only other tip,have eyes up your "***se",as when you go to turn left often a bike will be coming down the inside,winker on or not. Otherwise have loads of fun,stay well,stay lucky.
Gearjammer.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your purchase, you're going to love it!

My advice is when reversing round tight bends don't always try to do it in one go - I have a tight s shape drive with cars either side of it and I've found it's much easier to reverse down the first 3rd, then pull forward and straighten up, reverse back the next 3rd, then pull forward again and straighten up, then repeat for the final 3rd rather than trying to do it in one go.

If you take it slowly you'll be fine. My driveway is so tight, I had to get Paul from Calder leisure to come down from Scotland with a 5th wheel just to prove it could actually fit down the drive before we purchased it. I'm pleased to say it fitted with at least 6 inches to spare and although I have never towed anything before (not even a caravan) after 3 outings I was able to move it like a pro.


----------



## 159mo (Jan 21, 2008)

We purchased the 5th wheel bunkhouse version a year ago from Calder. Have motorhomed for about 7 years all over Europe but missed the freedom to roam when on site. You have to use a certain amount of common sense when choosing routes and sites. Some sites are loathe to take them. I keep asking myself, have I done the right thing!! as it is so big but I realise I have when it is set up on sight and I'm stretching out in the sheer luxury of the it. It's the equivalent of putting your own luxury hotel in a location and only beeing charged about £13 pounds a night to stay!
Bob


----------

